

Nokia Windows RT Tablet Rumored for MWC 2013 Unveiling - fanze100
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/nokia_windows_rt_tablet_rumored_mwc_2013_unveiling699

======
justinbkerr
Nokia makes great hardware, can't wait to see what they have in the pipeline.

